# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.35.00

## mohamed73

Added Samsung Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE lock new method, Supported A8/J5/S5/S5+/S5 Neo/Tab A/On5/J1 Mini/J2/J7 2016 etc!
Added Xiaomi Factory Reset function, can be reset screenlock via this function (will wipe all userdata)!  Added: [Samsung] Added Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE lock new method via download mode for the following devices: Galaxy A8 (SM-A8000,SM-A800F,SM-A800YZ,SM-A800S,SM-A800I,SM-A800IZ) Galaxy J5 (SM-J5007) Galaxy S5 (SM-G900T3,SCL23,SM-G900H,SM-G900D,SM-G900J,SM-G900V,SM-G900FQ,SM-G900R6,SM-G900R7,SC-04F,SM-G906K,SM-G906L,SM-G906S) Galaxy S5 Plus (SM-G901F) Galaxy S5 Neo (SM-G903F,SM-G903FD,SM-G903M,SM-G903W) Galaxy Round (SM-G910S) Galaxy Note (SM-P600,SM-P605,SM-P605K,SM-P605L,SM-P605S,SM-P605M,SM-P605V,SM-P607T) Galaxy Note Pro (SM-P900,SM-P902,SM-P905,SM-P905F0,SM-P905M,SM-P905V,SM-P907A) Galaxy Note 3 Neo (SM-N7502,SM-N7506V,SM-N7508V,SM-N7509V,SM-N750K,SM-N750L,SM-N750S) Galaxy Note Edge (SM-N915V,SM-N915W8,SCL24) Galaxy Tab Pro (SM-T321,SM-T325) Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817T) Galaxy Tab 4   (SM-T239,SM-T2397,SM-T239C,SM-T239M,SM-T330,SM-T330NU,SM-T331,SM-T331C,SM-T332,SM-T335,SM-T335K,SM-T335L,SM-T337A,SM-T337T,SM-T337V,SM-T530,SM-T531,SM-T532,SM-T533,SM-T535,SM-T537A,SM-T537R4,SM-T537V) Galaxy Tab A (SM-T350,SM-T355,SM-T355C,SM-T355Y) Galaxy Tab Active (SM-T360,SM-T365,SM-T365F0,SM-T365M,SM-T365Y) Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530AZ,SM-G530MU,SM-G530P,SM-G530T,SM-G530W)
> Added SM-G550T {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-G550T1 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-G550T2 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A910F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-A910FD {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-T280 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-T285 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-T285M {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-T280YD {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-T287 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J105B {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J105H {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J105F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J105M {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J105Y {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J106B {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J106H {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J106M {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J106F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J120H {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J200H {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J700T {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J7109 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J7108 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J710FN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J710F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J710K {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J710MN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}
> Added SM-J710GN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}  [Xiaomi] Added Factory Reset via fastboot/edl mode for the following devices:
MI1,MI1C1,MI1-Youth,2012051,2012053,2012052,2012121,2013028,2013   029,2014022,2014021,2014712,2014715,2013061,A0101,   2015716,2014813,2014811,2014812,2014817,2014816,20   13062,2013063,2014216,2014218,2014719,2014716,2014   215,2014616,2014618,2014619,2015015,2014910,201491   6,2014912,2014915,2014911,2015811,2015817,2016001,   2016007,2015561,2015911,2015021,2015022,2015201,20   15628,2016030,2016033,2016036,2015112,2015116,2014   818,2014502,2013012,2013021,2012061,2012062,201451   2,2015711,2016070,2015211,2016080,2016006,2016060,   2016090,2016111,2016100,2016101,2016102
> Added 2016100 {Deep Flashh,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016101 {Deep Flashh,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016102 {Deep Flashh,AccountLock,Repair Network,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)}
> Added 2016060 {Repair Network}
> Added 2016090 {Repair Network}  [OPPO]
> Added R9sk {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}
> Added R9sPlus {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}  [VIVO]
> Added V1 {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added V1Max {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y51N {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,MEID1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y51tL {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5ML {AccountLock,Bootloader Unlock/Relock,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5MaxS {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5Max+ {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5ProL {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X5ProD {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6PlusD {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added X6PlusL {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y21{Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y22 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y22iL {Repair(IMEI1),Repair(WIFI)}
> Added Y622 {Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2),Repair(WIFI)}  Fixed:
> Added Samsung COMBINATION files uploaded to support site (Support: Samsung_SW/!REPAIR_UNLOCK/COMBINATION/)
> Added Samsung read serial number via MTP interface
> Added Xiaomi Factory Reset function, can be reset screenlock via this function (will wipe all userdata)
> Added IMEI repair disabled as defaults, enable under your local legal terms please (Enable IMEI Repair on "Setting" tabs)
> Optimized UI for Unlock Tabs  Information:
* About Xiaomi "Factory Reset" operation tips:
  1). Enter Fastboot or EDL mode (install drivers if needed)
  2). Press "Scan" and then press "Factory Reset"
* Xiaomi "Patch Account Lock Relock" unsupport MIUI8.1 right now, cannot  power on the phone if you make patched for MIUI8.1，Downgrade MIUI8.0  and then do unlock operation please (do "Disable Account Lock Relock"  via rooted if no have MIUI8.0 version for your phone)
* OPPO enable "Serial interface/PC assistant" command not support for  latest firmware (release date: Nov, 2016), reset screenlock via flash  please; (R9s latest phone MsmDownloadTool not working check  here：OPPO_SW/!SUPPORTS/Bypass-OPPO-MsmDownloadTool/)   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

